# July 31st - Haunted House in Milton, Ontario



## rickdilorenzo (Oct 7, 2008)

www.miltonhauntedhouse.com

There's a Haunted House in Milton, Ontario open July 31st to August 2nd (2010)

For more information go to www.MiltonHauntedHouse.com

Get your halloween fix before Halloween ;-)


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey,
I grew up in Acton and would love to have attended but it's gonna be too far to travel from Ottawa. Good luck, I know I made the trip to MDH a few times.


----------

